# OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - New String book by Norman Ludwin is out.



## synergy543

Norman Ludwin has just released an amazing collections of books that include a large number of Hollywood film scores, 20th and 21st century orchestral scores, topics on advanced orchestration and composition. 
This is a veritable goldmine for any composer or composition or orchestration student! o=< o=? 

He has also made these available at an unbelievably accessible prices with downloads at $20 each and the entire bundle for $65.

I just downloaded these so I obviously haven't had time to go through them all but just glancing through the material, I'm absolutely amazed at the goldmine of scores, in-depth analysis, and musical references he has made available. Its better than [strike]christmas[/strike]the Happy Holidays! There is just such a tremendous wealth of material in these books to study.

Check them out at:
www.musicnewapproach.com


The new books include:

1) Anthology Volume 2: Music from the 20th and 21st century (John Adams, Bartok, Bernstein, Ginastera, etc.)

2) Anthology Volume 3: Music for Film (includes Goldsmith, Newman, Williams, Hermann, Elmer Berstein, etc.)

3) Advanced Orchestration (analysis of Brahms Hungarian Dance No.3 and Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin)

4) Composition "A New Approach"


N.B. I have no affiliation with Norman Ludwin other than an amazing amount of appreciation and respect for his making these tremendous resources available to us.

Thanks Norman, you just made the world a little better place! o/~


----------



## Martin K

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Haven't heard of this guy before. Bought the first book (15 lesson course) to check it out - Seems like a lot of value for $20 

Thanks for the heads up!

best,
Martin


----------



## Mike Marino

Let us know how you get along with it, Martin.


----------



## Martin K

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Sure thing. It's only been a few hours, but I've read a couple of the chapters and skimmed thru the rest and I like it 

I got the first book only so far, which is the basics, so the text part is basically a variation of stuff I've already learned elsewhere (Adler, ThinkSpace etc), but I really like the simplicity in how he explain things, backed up with visual analysis of scores etc. And there's exercises hehe - I like those. 

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna get the rest of his books. The digital downloads are only $20/each though, so I recommend picking up one of them first, if you're interested, to see if it's something you like.

Thanks again Synergy543 for pointing us to this. Great stuff!

best,
Martin


----------



## ed buller

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

wow

what a find. The answer to many prayers . His 3rd Volume on film music is wonderful. As his Composition book. They aren't very big ( I really hope he writes more ) but i haven't seen anything quite like this before. I bought the lot !


e


----------



## jamwerks

I took a look at some of the sample pages. Looked like very general and basic info, almost beginner level.


----------



## synergy543

Jamwerks, detailed analysis of Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin with comments on the piano version compared with the final orchestration is hardly as beginner level stuff! And detailed commentary throughout about every orchestral score including John Williams "Jaws", Newman's "Road to Perdition", Goldsmiths "The Mummy", Stravinsky's Petrushka, and John Adams "A Short Ride in a Fast Machine" (just to name a few of the many detailed analyzed scores) is an outstanding resource.

How can you be so glib and belittle such a tremendous effort that took several years to develop and compile without even having first-hand experience with it?

You will find an amazing wealth of information here if you just look a little deeper.


----------



## ed buller

jamwerks @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> I took a look at some of the sample pages. Looked like very general and basic info, almost beginner level.



I have no idea what you where looking at !

I have many books on film music. None this detailed.

e


----------



## jleckie

synergy543 @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> How can you be so glib and belittle such a tremendous effort that took several years to develop and compile without even having first-hand experience with it?



Because its the internet?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

jleckie @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> synergy543 @ Tue Jun 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be so glib and belittle such a tremendous effort that took several years to develop and compile without even having first-hand experience with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because its the internet?
Click to expand...


I have another explanation but instead of writing it here, I will just say it to myself and enjoy it


----------



## jleckie

Great find BTW. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## micrologus

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

I've bought the book _Orchestration: A New Approach Volume 1_ (15 lessons). It's a folder with great resources in pdf format. As a high school music teacher I need various analysis from the repertoire, and the material in this edition is for me absolutely precious.
Thank You for the link!


----------



## jamwerks

synergy543 @ Tue Jun 24 said:


> Jamwerks, detailed analysis of Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin with comments on the piano version compared with the final orchestration is hardly as beginner level stuff!......
> 
> How can you be so glib and belittle such a tremendous effort that took several years to develop and compile without even having first-hand experience with it?



I didn't belittle anything. I was interested enough to have a look at the sample pages, then gave my impression. There's nothing wrong either with beginner-level books btw.

You can look at any score, and comment on it at many different levels. And beginners wouldn't comprehend remarks made for more advances orchestrators.

That said, these books may have more advanced level info, I just didn't see any on the few pages in the samples.

FWIW I find Ravel one of the best learning resources for orchestrators. First, he's on of the best orchestrators of any period, and of any genre. Two, a large part of his orchestral music was written for the piano, then later orchestrated. Thus a real gold mine.


----------



## Lassi Tani

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

I bought all 6 books for 100$ (digital download), and I've been going through now the 15 lesson course. The content of the book is really good, and there's a lot of content. There are also lots of scores for studying and with analysis. I'm going through Beethoven's 5th symphony at the moment, and I wouldn't notice all the different aspects by myself.

One criticism would be, how the content is presented. Everything seems to be in slides, there are even some powerpoint slides as the only material (Advanced Orchestration). Font size varies quite a lot. Overall page layout would need some work. The material is quite well organized though, no problem in that area.

All in all, a great package, and with slight polishing here and there, it would be a superb orchestration package.


----------



## njO

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

I have had the first book in my bookshelf for over a year without really touching it that much. Part of the reason being the layout and structure of the different parts of the book/dvd. But also because the info in the pages were a bit to stripped down for my taste. I enjoy having more meat to the bone when reading, so I preferred other sources. 

I suspect, as Norman Ludwin teaches this material, the powerpoint-ish slide layout that is pointed out above is part of what he uses in his lectures. And I can see that it functions well in that aspect. 

So when taking another look at this material I would say the powerpoint style makes it great for quick reading and as a repetition tool that helps you internalizing the material. And the score analysing that is provided here is excellent material, though some out there would say that you should do these analysations yourself.

So in that retrospect, I know I will buy the four new books as well. 

Oh, and I really appreciate that Norman Ludwin actually send me a card promoting the new books. A nostalgic moment of snail mail! 

Nils Johan


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

This is Norman Ludwin and I want to thank you all for your wonderful support of my new books! These books have been designed from my classes at UCLA and at the Musicians Local in Los Angeles. They cover many levels of orchestration and composition from beginning to advanced. 

Topics covered are doubling, texture, expression markings, bowing and phrasings, dovetailing, harmony, tessitura, highlighting, balance, melodic linking, blending with other families, and form. 

Full scores are part of the books to help the reader get the complete context of the music. Each score is analyzed and notated and includes exercises and recommended works for further study.

Composers include Ravel. Stravinsky, Britten, Copland, Williams, Goldsmith, Debussy, Adams, Prokofieff and many more.

The books are available in print versions are as digital downloads for only $20.00 a book.
*I am offering a special price of all four new books for $65 or all six books for just $100.*

Please visit http://www.musicnewapproach.com/ to see examples and read reviews.


----------



## lux

that's so attractive, hard to resist. The downloadable form is also very welcomed by an european customer.


----------



## wst3

Hi Norman - have to say, your web site presents these books well. I'm going to grab one of them this weekend to see if they fit me, if they do I can certainly see all six in my future.

One question about ship vs download (asking here in case others were curious) - the print version mentions a DVD with all the scores, are these same scores included in the download version?

Thanks!

And thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## TGV

Bought the 4. By Grabthar's hammer, what a savings!


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Hi,

Thank you for the kind words...

All downloads are ZIP files that contain ALL the material from the books-this includes and audio files that would be on a DVD in the print version. 


Hope this helps!


Yours,

Norman


----------



## dannthr

Thanks for the sale, Norman, I always enjoy learning new insights and angles on music and orchestration, so I look forward to checking out your books.

Cheers,
- Dan


EDIT: Actually, I'm having a hard time opening the zip--anyone else on Windows here and opening the zip okay?

EDIT 2: Thank you, Norman, that was very effective late-night LA-time customer service! (On a Saturday, no less!) o=?


----------



## Guy Bacos

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Looks highly interesting!


----------



## micrologus

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

I bought the 15 lessons, but I can't understand what's the difference with _Orchestration- A New Approach Anthology for Study -Volume One_. If I see the preview in Amazon, it seems the same materials of the first book.
I think I will buy the last 4 books bundle!


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Hi,

The difference is the_ Anthology Volume One_ has the twenty PRINTED scores that are on the DVD in _The Fifteen Lesson Course_. Some instructors, and readers, prefer to study printed scores as opposed to PDFs on the computer.

The DVD version does have the lessons and exercises that are not in the _Anthology Volume One._


Hope that helps!

Norman


----------



## Tatu

For the prize, these are a no brainer. Good, interesting material. Thanks, Norman!


----------



## gyprock

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Hi Norman,

Have there been any changes to the original Orchestration 1 publication dated 2013 to the new 2014 version? There was a link in the manual to check for updates but it didn't work.

Regards,
Gyprock


----------



## trumpoz

I just got all 6 - wow. The score analysis is fantastic. There is a lot to go though.


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Hi Gyprock,

There are slight differences. Send me an email and I'll send you a link to the newer version.


Cheers,

Norman


----------



## wolf

TGV @ Sat Jun 28 said:


> By Grabthar's hammer, what a savings!



Never give up… Never surrender!

(apologies for briefly derailing the thread; couldn't resist)

I bought 4 of the books and just started to work through them - the sheer amount of material alone is very impressive. I'll be working on this for a while.


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Thank you Wolf!


Norman


----------



## jensos

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

I've just purchased the full set of books, and I must say I am very impressed. I'm really grateful for the OP's hint in this forum. Without that posting I would have never found this tremendously valuable learning resource. So, a big Thank You to Norman and to synergy!!
I have one question as someone studying orchestration: Is it advisable to go through the Anthology volumes in the order in which they are numbered? - The reason I'm asking is that I'm very much focused on film music and my time is somewhat limited. So I'm of course inclined to go for the film music analysis first. But if you say that I'll understand that much better _after_ having studied the classical repertoire, I'll be more disciplined and study the books in order.
Thanks and best regards,
Jens
--


----------



## wst3

one opinion only... but I'd start with the classics. Film music has evolved, but the influence of classical music on film composers remains.

I think you hear more influence in a Hermann score than maybe scores written in the last 10 years, but there is still influence.

Many here suggest that the influence is cascading, and that could be the case.

Doesn't matter, the time you spend looking at earlier scores will only increase the value of the time you spend looking at later scores.


----------



## ed buller

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

i agree....learn as close to the source as possible

e


----------



## windshore

I'm missing something. The bundles I see on the website are for 3 books or 5 books. The pricing mentioned above is not shown on the webslte. $65 isn't a price for any of the bundles that I see. ...?


----------



## proxima

windshore @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> I'm missing something. The bundles I see on the website are for 3 books or 5 books. The pricing mentioned above is not shown on the webslte. $65 isn't a price for any of the bundles that I see. ...?


Looks like Anthology Volume 3: Music for Film (includes Goldsmith, Newman, Williams, Hermann, Elmer Berstein, etc.) is no longer available.

I'd be interested in hearing from Norman as to what happened here. I can only speculate as to why it's no longer available, but it wouldn't surprise me if it was a copyright complaint (since these were modern score excerpts).


----------



## wst3

Indeed, went to order earlier today and noticed that vol 3 was missing, and the pricing hasn't been adjusted yet.

I hope he can make arrangements to offer volume 3 again, as that was kind of the icing on the cake.


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Hi all,

Many folks are wondering what happened to the Music for Film Anthology Three. Yes, I have taken it off line due to an issue with the copyright. There was a misunderstanding on my end but the good news is that I plan on bringing it back in a different format very soon.
I can't say more but I know you will all be happy when it does return :D 

Thanks again for your support and I do believe there is a mountain of music in the other books still to be discovered!

Yours,

Norman

BTW I have changed the bundle prices...


----------



## jensos

wst3 @ Sat Jul 05 said:


> one opinion only... but I'd start with the classics. Film music has evolved, but the influence of classical music on film composers remains.
> 
> I think you hear more influence in a Hermann score than maybe scores written in the last 10 years, but there is still influence.
> 
> Many here suggest that the influence is cascading, and that could be the case.
> 
> Doesn't matter, the time you spend looking at earlier scores will only increase the value of the time you spend looking at later scores.



Thanks for your reply. I'm sure you're right about classical influences in modern film scores. Actually, I think it's kind of funny: The older I get and the more seriously I study this stuff, the more I realise that you cannot cut _any_ corners. It took me only 15 years to realize this...
And then again, if I skip over old Haydn now I know I'll never study his music.


----------



## prodigalson

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

I have to say, I just picked up this bundle because I thought well for $60 for 4 books, even if I only learn 20% from each that would still be good moneys worth...

BOY! I've been having a blast reading through this books! they're concise yet leave the bulk of the text for real analysis. A guided study through a whole variety of wonderful scores. 

Rayburn Wright wrote a fantastic book called INSIDE THE SCORE, which was a real-time guided look through a dozen or so jazz charts by some of the most prolific and genre-defining jazz composers. I've long hoped for a similiar thing with classical and film music.

And here it is! ANYONE can learn something new from these books!


----------



## wst3

I return to "Inside the Score" often, and I always learn something new. If Norman's books are on the same plane I'm sure I will benefit.

Just waiting a little bit since I missed the initial offer that included volume 3 of the scores. Hoping it comes back soon!


----------



## milesito

yep, the material looks quite enticing...once the 3 volumes are back as a bundle, i'll definitely look at picking it up.


----------



## Shubus

Guess I was lucky. I ordered AND RECEIVED all the volumes including Vol 3 before it was pulled. I can state that YES, Vol 3 is definitely the icing on the cake. I bought the printed editions which come with nice comb bindings and lay flat.


----------



## ClaudioD

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

I purchased the whole lot and I'm really interested in volume three,
please update us when it will be available again o-[][]-o 
Thank you!


----------



## maclaine

I just wanted to add a bit to this thread. Norman gave a guest lecture last night for the Seattle Composer's Alliance, and it was fantastic. The attendance was high, and the audience was very engaged, primarily because of Norman's skill as a speaker. The lecture focused primarily on three cues from John Williams scores (Jaws, Born on the 4th of July, and E.T.), and his analysis of each cue was very, very thorough. 

Everyone there also got a copy of his orchestration book Anthology Vol. 2, Music from the 20th and 21st centuries, with in depth analyses of a wide variety of pieces. I'm looking forward to digging into this and getting the rest of his books. 

All in all, Norman was very gracious and informative. If you get a chance to attend one of his lectures, I highly recommend you do.


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Hi,

Sorry for taking so long in responding to your post but I have not been on this board for awhile. 

I have a new book, Focus in the Strings, that I will be announcing on a public post soon. I was able to obtain reprint rights from Disney/Pixar to use excerpts from three of their movies: UP, The Incredibles, and Ratatouille in this book! All legit with no hassles; it took awhile but I was successful.
The book should be great for those who want to learn more on string writing and will include scores by Bartok, Mahler, Holst, Stravinsky and others.

Happy Holidays!

Norman Ludwin


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Hey Thanks for the post, I just saw it! I love visiting Seattle and sharing knowledge with you and your fellow composers.

I have a new book that you might be interest in called A Focus on the Strings. I have been able to obtain reprint rights for three Pixar/ Disney films: UP, The Incredibles, and Ratatouille! I will use excepts from these three films to show various concepts: tutti passages, rhythmic hits, doublings, chords etc.

I very excited about this and should be done in a few weeks with it, I hope!

Thanks again for the kind words,


Norman


----------



## kclements

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*



Norman @ Sat Dec 20 said:


> Hey Thanks for the post, I just saw it! I love visiting Seattle and sharing knowledge with you and your fellow composers.
> 
> I have a new book that you might be interest in called A Focus on the Strings. I have been able to obtain reprint rights for three Pixar/ Disney films: UP, The Incredibles, and Ratatouille! I will use excepts from these three films to show various concepts: tutti passages, rhythmic hits, doublings, chords etc.
> 
> I very excited about this and should be done in a few weeks with it, I hope!
> 
> Thanks again for the kind words,
> 
> 
> Norman



This sounds fantastic. Can't wait for this to become Available.

Cheers
kc


----------



## Norman

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Hello all,

As a little Holiday gift I have compiled two indexes of my Anthology books Volume I and 2. These PDFs contain my 13 categories and list each instance, by page number, of each time these categories are notated in the orchestral scores. 

For example, if one wanted to see how many times Holst used doubling in Saturn, or the instances of dovetailing in the Ravel String Quartet it is now all in one easy to read sheet.

Here is the Dropbox link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wo7a0wygz5ab ... -Cola?dl=0

I am almost done with a new book called "A Focus on Strings" that will include licensed excerpts from three recent Disney/Pixar films: UP, Ratatouille, and The Incredibles!
I'm very excited to be able to offer this to the general public as it will be some of the first instances of film music to be available for study.

Feel free to email me and I will be posting the release information very soon.


Norman Ludwin


----------



## Maximvs

*Re: OMG! A Composer's Goldmine! - Four Amazing New Books by Norman Ludwin*

Thanks a lot Norman for this gift!

Happy Christmas and a wonderfully creative and prosperous 2015


----------



## synergy543

Norman Ludwin's New Strings book is out. This is a very comprehensive coverage and analysis of writing for strings. 375 pages in total. Its packed with lots of information written by a string and orchestral player. There is extensive analysis of many examples and writing suggestions including common mistakes to look out for. I find the analysis sections very interesting as its like looking at a score with another person where they see and comment on things that might not have been brought to my attention.

For more information:
http://www.musicnewapproach.com/#!book-bundles/c1j82


Disclaimer - I have no affiliation although I did receive a promo copy. This is just a really great resource for anyone who writes for strings. Composers on any level will find much of interest.


----------



## tokatila

Hi Norman, I just purchased your new strings book and I also have your fifteen lesson course.

But as a beginner I'm interested hearing your opinion which one should I delve in first? 15-lesson course or this new string book?

On the other hand I feel that I should begin from the fifteen lesson course since it starts from the fundamentals. But on my other should my inner engineer yells "Pareto principle!" into my ear and tells me to start from strings since they are the backbone of the orchestra and used the most.


----------



## Norman

Hello,


Thanks for your email. I would begin with the 15 Lesson Course as it has lessons and more beginning material. The Strings Book is more advanced, and though I do review the basics I do not repeat the lessons for the strings that are in the 15 Lesson Course. 

After going through the strings section in the 15 Lesson Course, then move to the actual Strings Book.

Hope that helps,



Norman


----------



## tokatila

Norman @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> Hope that helps,
> 
> Norman



It does. Thank you for the answer and writing these excellent books!


----------



## synergy543

Norman also has some free tutorial clips on youtube that are very interesting. There is also an *https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/film-music-books/id948228302?mt=8 (app on the app store)* that is supposed to have some video clips from the Ravel Study Group as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXo6vDjS484

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4q74CVWnUg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a9Wu3T8874


----------



## ed buller

There is also an app on the app store (check under "Orchestration" for "Film Music Books") that is supposed to have some video clips from the Ravel Study Group as well. 

sorry can't find this....any more info. Love the string book

e


----------



## synergy543

ed buller @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> There is also an app on the app store (check under "Orchestration" for "Film Music Books") that is supposed to have some video clips from the Ravel Study Group as well.
> 
> sorry can't find this....any more info. Love the string book
> 
> e


Try this link. I need a new iPod to download it :(

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/film-music-books/id948228302?mt=8 (https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/film-mu ... 28302?mt=8)


----------



## Eric George

Hi - I purchased the 15 lessson ebook. The Anthology ebook description makes it sound like it's a duplicate of what is in the 15 lesson ebook. Is that the case or does the Anthology add new material?


----------



## synergy543

Eric George @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> Hi - I purchased the 15 lessson ebook. The Anthology ebook description makes it sound like it's a duplicate of what is in the 15 lesson ebook. Is that the case or does the Anthology add new material?



I see the confusion from the description of the books (though at the bottom of the Anthology 1 page, he does state that theses are scores from the 15-lesson book). I have a mixture of physical and pdfs so I'll let Norman answer definitively but I think if you have the 15-lesson eBook, that probably contains all of the scores in the Anthology Vol 1. The Anthology is a compilation of these all in one pdf formatted formatted slightly different where the commentaries and analysis are in black and white. I think the purpose of the duplication may have been to have all the scores compiled into a single printed book or pdf for easy reference.

You're probably better off getting the Anthology 2, Focus on Strings, or Composition. These are all awesome and chok-full of amazingly insightful material. My highest recommendation.


----------



## Norman

synergy543 @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> Eric George @ Sat Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi - I purchased the 15 lessson ebook. The Anthology ebook description makes it sound like it's a duplicate of what is in the 15 lesson ebook. Is that the case or does the Anthology add new material?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see the confusion from the description of the books (though at the bottom of the Anthology 1 page, he does state that theses are scores from the 15-lesson book). I have a mixture of physical and pdfs so I'll let Norman answer definitively but I think if you have the 15-lesson eBook, that probably contains all of the scores in the Anthology Vol 1. The Anthology is a compilation of these all in one pdf formatted formatted slightly different where the commentaries and analysis are in black and white. I think the purpose of the duplication may have been to have all the scores compiled into a single printed book or pdf for easy reference.
> 
> You're probably better off getting the Anthology 2, Focus on Strings, or Composition. These are all awesome and chok-full of amazingly insightful material. My highest recommendation.
Click to expand...



Yes, Synergy is exactly correct and thanks for the kind words! The Anthology Volume 1 are the same 20 scores that are in the 15 Lesson Course, but they are printed out and in black and white as opposed to being color PDFs on the DVD. Some people, including several professors, prefer that their students use paper books as opposed to DVDs for reference and to better take notes.

Hope that helps.

Norman


----------



## cheul

Hi Norman,

Any chance to see the books bundle including book 3 focused on film music available again ?

Thanks.


----------



## vudoo

As e beginner, would you guys suggest the 15 lesson course or the Samuel Adler book/cd ??


----------



## dimtsak

I am just studying the 15 lesson course and it is great.
It is clear that it contains lot of work and thought.

I would reccomend it to anyone wanting to study orchestration.

Thanks for the effort Norman.


----------



## Norman

My pleasure, and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## bcarwell

I am confused by the title of this post. What is the "New String Book" relation to the 15 lesson orchestration book ? Is there something new I am not aware of ?

Bob


----------



## Norman

I brought out a book in January called "Focus on the Strings". Intensive examination of writing for the string family including concertos, quartet, orchestra, and many examples from Giacchino's movie cues.

It's available, from my website, in print and e-book format.


----------



## Norman

Hello all,
Thanks to all for their enthusiasm for my new Film Music book!

Two of the scores in my Film Book are not available on any soundtracks: Newman and Javarrete. Because of this I have added mp3 mockups of them at my DropBox: 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/t0cbg3zramkjfmk/AAAUdqQyUl34YndRlnHd_pdqa?dl=0
The King Kong excerpt “T-Rex and Kong Fight” is called “Tooth and Claw” on the soundtrack, and my excerpt starts 0:44 seconds in ( also available in a YouTube clip called "King Kong 2005 soundtrack tooth and claw"). 
I also added this as an mp3.


----------

